# Topics > Social issues >  "AI, Robotics and the Future of Jobs", report of Pew Research Center, August 6, 2014

## Airicist

Article "Areas Where Both Groups Agree"

AI, Robotics, and the Future of Jobs

by Aaron Smith and Janna Anderson
August 6, 2014

----------

